# one ounce octagonal glass jars with metal lids



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not certain if this is the correct forum category...but I would like to know if any are purchasing one ounce octagonal glass jars with metal lids for their honey sales. This is the size of jar honey is supplied to hotels for use in teas etc. and it seems they are also purchased as wedding/shower/event favours.

I ask as when at a symposium today in Vancouver BC the honey served with beverages at the breaks was in these tiny jars. I was surprised that it was from France!...a company called Bonne Maman. Each jar contained 23 ml of honey.

When I checked the product on line there was a wide range of price for the same product...yet all per KG of honey were very high. I presume most of the cost is for the jars and packaging.

There were several sites selling 1.5 ounce octagonal jars but I saw none that were like the tiny Bonne Maman jars.

I wondered where folks get them?


----------



## Spinner (Jun 2, 2013)

I was looking for 1oz hex jars a few years back but could not source them. Even the China importers didn't have them. I ended up going with the 1.5 oz, which is ~45ml, compared to the 1oz/25ml jars.

Post back if you find some at a reasonable price.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WBVC said:


> I presume most of the cost is for the jars and packaging.


Fill up a couple of cases of those jars and you will find that labor costs figure in there too. Though I imagine Bonne Maman does that mechanically.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Fill up a couple of cases of those jars and you will find that labor costs figure in there too.


I agree with Mark here I filled 100 2oz Bears for our 50th weding celebration and it is a PIB, but later found out fill a 3# squez bottle and fill with that still a PIB but not as bad.


----------



## Spinner (Jun 2, 2013)

I found a used condiment dispenser at a local commercial kitchen supplier. It holds about a gallon and can quickly fill the small jars without the mess. Cleanup is rather easy as the whole pump mechanism comes apart.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's a good idea. Is that one of those gadgets like I see at MacDonalds for dispensing Ketchup?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you think bonne Maman has those jars made for them?
The tiny size is right for a mug of sweetened tea.
Also the honey in them is crystal clear liquid...would they have had to heat it to get it to stay like that?


----------



## Spinner (Jun 2, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> That's a good idea. Is that one of those gadgets like I see at MacDonalds for dispensing Ketchup?


Same thing, but different


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They could own the mold. I ran across a skep shaped squeeze container of honey years ago, back before the Invert Container from Gamber Honey Containers and other places. When I went on line to try to find the containers, I found that the company which Packaged that honey also owned the container.

I knew that if I could get ahold of those containers that I could sell a bunch of honey in them. I showed that container to Jack, the owner of Mann Lake, and asked him about getting them. A cpl years later Gamber and Mann Lake now carry them.

I subscribed to Package World Magazine for a few years, back when it was free. It was fun seeing all the different kinds of bottles and other containers out there.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know if these would be a big seller for Mann Lake..but it would be nice if they had them.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

We have used the 1.0 and 1.5 oz. hex jars for quite awhile and I like them better than the octagonal jars for the simple reason that the label looks much nicer on a hex jar that size.


----------



## Spinner (Jun 2, 2013)

Where are you finding 1oz hex jars?


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

I purchased small hex jars with lids from specialitybottle.com


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

We used the 1 oz. jars with a custom label for a few high end bakeries. Now we use the 1.5 oz. hex. We also use a dispenser to fill them and it goes quickly with warmed honey. I have some Maxant bottlers, but we don't use them to fill the real small containers. You might also try TriCor Braun. I buy almost all my jars from them. 

http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Glass-C...id=1381177463&sr=8-3&keywords=1+Oz+Glass+Jars


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Still no 1oz listed


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Ooops...never mind.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok WBVC here is a link for the 1 oz. hex jars. I new I had it saved somewhere. Let us know how your order goes. 

http://iboyapackaging.en.made-in-ch...n-Honey-Jar-Hexagon-Mason-Jar-Glass-Jars.html


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Riskybizz said:


> Ok WBVC here is a link for the 1 oz. hex jars. I new I had it saved somewhere. Let us know how your order goes.
> 
> http://iboyapackaging.en.made-in-ch...n-Honey-Jar-Hexagon-Mason-Jar-Glass-Jars.html


Sweet...thank you so much. Now I have to convince local boutique tea shops to use local honey..notc honey from France

I also expect I will have t o heat that honey as it should remain liquid and clear for that market.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you notice that the minimum order quantity for the jars at the link in post #17 is 30,000 jars? :lookout:


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I sent an inquiry ...is a place in China...no price etc listed..will see if I get a response.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/catalog/hex-glass-jars/75/#1,0&1.5&oz&0&0&0&0&75&0&8&list&0&0,1

containerpackaging.com has 1.5 oz hex jars. I haven't ordered from them before, but I had saved their page for when I did get honey.


----------



## ukewarrior (Jul 4, 2013)

The company: Container and Packaging (CPS), will send you up to 10 sample items free plus shipping.
This is a great way to examine their products before committing to a more useful quantity purchase.
They have both plastic and glass jars. The fancy glass jars are mostly smaller sizes.

http://www.containerandpackaging.com


----------

